# badly hurt



## shenbojsxz (Apr 7, 2007)

I told everyone that I am a supplier of chain saw and spare pats .but within 20days no one reply to my thread,I am badly hurt


----------



## Highclimber OR (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you injured?


----------



## shenbojsxz (Apr 7, 2007)

Highclimber OR said:


> Are you injured?


yes,maby,I need another way to propagandize myself


----------



## Sprig (Apr 7, 2007)

shenbojsxz said:


> yes,maby,I need another way to propagandize myself




Hmmmmm, become a sponsor on AS! If I'm not mistaken if you are in business (manufacturing/retail etc) it would probably be a requirement of soliciting sales here, otherwise it may be construed as spam, or cutting other's grass. Hope your injury heals soon man


----------



## shenbojsxz (Apr 7, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Hmmmmm, become a sponsor on AS! If I'm not mistaken if you are in business (manufacturing/retail etc) it would probably be a requirement of soliciting sales here, otherwise it may be construed as spam, or cutting other's grass. Hope your injury heals soon man



pls kindly tell me what can I do ?thank you !


----------



## trimmmed (Apr 7, 2007)

shenbojsxz said:


> yes,maby,I need another way to propagandize myself



Hey, I think I can help you out. I see one mod deleted your posts as being spam and another mod informed you to get in touch with admin here, in reference to selling. And that was over a month ago. So in the spirit of the third shoe dropping or if you like baseball, as in 3 strikes you're out, let me say strike 3!!!! (which is english for sayonara) Adios Mr. Shen :bang:


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 7, 2007)

Now that's gonna make him cry.


----------

